# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] Gestion et administration des bases de donnes - Applications  Sybase et Oracle

## zoom61

*Gestion et administration des bases de donnes
Applications  Sybase et Oracle*
**



> Cet ouvrage aborde les aspects techniques de la ralisation des SGBD ncessaires  la comprhension de leur architecture et de leur fonctionnement interne. Les premiers chapitres introduisent l'organisation et le stockage des donnes ainsi que le processus d'installation d'un serveur de donnes. Les chapitres suivants traitent successivement des diverses fonctions d'un SGBD : cration de bases de donnes, gestion des utilisateurs, scurit de fonctionnement et reprises en cas d'incident et enfin traitement des requtes. Le dernier chapitre est ddi  une discussion sur les diffrents facteurs qui peuvent influer sur les performances d'un serveur de donnes et sur la faon dont ces facteurs peuvent tre valus et adapts (tuning). Agrment de multiples exemples et d'exercices d'application sur deux SGBD reprsentatifs (Oracle et Sybase), cet ouvrage a t conu pour initier un concepteur ou un dveloppeur de bases de donnes au mtier d'administrateur. Il est le rsultat de plusieurs annes d'enseignement et de pratique sur le sujet tant en cole d'ingnieurs qu'en troisime cycle  finalit professionnelle (DESS).
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

